# Emulsion problem! need advice.



## TsbyKat (Jan 23, 2015)

We bought someone out a while ago, and everything was extremely nasty. (ink everywhere) Got everything as clean as possible. Next are the steps we took and where we are, need advice from there: 

Bought from Tubelite. (they are about 10 min from my home)

1. Ink Degradents XID-505/1
2. Emulsion Remover No.4
3. Elite Combo Dehaze&Degreaser
4. Elite TTX Emulsion

I had about a 1/2 quart of ProChem HTX emlusion.

Cleaned all 38 screens (all had ink still from his last jobs), in this process.
1. wet.
2. spray with ink remover.
3. pressure wash ink out.
4. spray with emulsion remover.
5. pressure wash out emulsion
6. spray with Dehaze/Degreaser and scrub in with a clean brush.
7. pressure wash out.
8. flood screen with garden screen
9. blow out water with compressed air and place in front of fan.

The next day we coat about 6 screens with the ProChem HTX form previous owner, and about 25 or so with the Elite TTX.

Now here where the problem started. The ProChem screens where great. Exposed on a Ranar vacuum unit and washed out no problem. Pulled out one of the Elite TTX screens and it looked like fish eyes all over it, so I set that one aside and got another, Same thing. Turns most of the Elite TTX screens are that way. I tried to expose a few any way and its terrible. The screens that did wash out also washed out everywhere there was a "fish eye". So repeated the process all over. Washed out all screens, flooded real good this time thinking the may have been some chemicals left flooding with clean water. Left in a drying box for a week and same thing. They all look like they have fish eyes all over them. Even the screens previous screens with the ProChem now coated with Elite TTX have the fish eye look. 

Need help! almost $200 worth of chemicals so far.


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

Get satti Phu emulsion 
Very fast exposing


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

Usually fish eyes are contaminate issue.
I would try on a new screen. Same result must be emulsion.
Or get a at of something else brand name. We use ulano Orange. ten gallons a week.
Replace chems one at a time. Maybe something there.
Good luck


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

I've seen allot of emulsions do that if someone stirs it to much before coating. a tiny air bubble will turn into a big fisheye between coating and drying. don't know if that's your problem but that's the only thing I have seen cause consistent fish eyes on a hole batch of screens. also be very careful about too much air flow on your reclaimed screens. Your screen is like an air filter. every piece of dust in the air that you blow through it is going to stay there and will be a potential pinhole when you burn the screen, especially on the higher mesh.


----------



## TsbyKat (Jan 23, 2015)

I did stir the new bucket of emulsion before coating so i hope thats the problem, We will be finding out later tonight.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

If it's an emulsion that needs sensitizer, I just stir til it looks mixed and I like to let it sit overnight if there's not rush orders on the board. I do always give it a little stir before coating, slow, and it's probably more for inspection than stiring. I rarely go more than 2 or 3 weeks between coating sessions, the longer it sat, the more I'd stir. slowly stiring is probably the Key.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I use photopolymer (presensitized) and mix it once I receive it and never stir till its gone. A gallon last 3-4 months in the winter and at least 1-2 gallons a month in the summer. But I have had gallons in the beginning last 8-12 months. With Diazo I'd just stir monthly. 

Pinholes and fisheyes should look totally different. Pinholes generally are very small and mostly even. A fisheye will start with a small hole or very thin area and gradually get thicker to the rest of the stencils. Fisheyes are usually the product screen contamination while pinholes are from air bubbles. This is for most medium/high viscosity medium/high solids emulsions. 

If your using a low viscosity low solids emulsion then pinholes can look more like fisheyes.


----------



## TsbyKat (Jan 23, 2015)

Problem solved. Thanks for the help. I think when i stirred the emulsion before i coated the screens thats where my "fish eyes" came from.


----------

